# foil bottle caps



## calvin (Mar 21, 2014)

I've used the pvc shrink caps before but I was wondering if there was a foil option for us home wine makers?


----------



## calvin (Mar 26, 2014)

by lack of response i'm going to assume pvc is our only option


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 26, 2014)

The only foil caps I've seen were for champagne bottles.


----------



## etownmickey (Mar 26, 2014)

yes yes yes, I've been wondering this. There must be a way.


----------



## ChateauDeAnne (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you after the foil heat shrink caps? I buy mine from Brewers Coop in Auckland (NZ). http://www.brewerscoop.co.nz/wineProds.php?id=WICO&menu=WICO


----------



## etownmickey (Mar 27, 2014)

ChateauDeAnne said:


> Are you after the foil heat shrink caps? I buy mine from Brewers Coop in Auckland (NZ).



I don't see anything there to indicate that the shrink capsules have foil... How do I find these? ...Or is this just a spam link?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 27, 2014)

To be fair to ChateauDeAnne, no one yet has explicitly said "METAL foil." To me, a foil generally implies metal, but not necessarily. (In my work, we speak of "plastic foils" all the time.)

I, too, would love to find a source for metal-foil capsules. In fact, I wonder HOW the commercial bottlers manage that?


----------



## etownmickey (Mar 27, 2014)

I believe that the word foil implies metal composition by definition but clarifying is good . Especially when our plastic shrink caps usually have a metal foil component on the end.

I'm going to dissect some metal foil capsules on some commercial bottles I'm de-labeling. Will report back if I learn anything.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 27, 2014)

etownmickey said:


> I believe that the word foil implies metal composition by definition



I'll have to respectfully disagree. As I said, the word _generally_ implies metal, but the word (which is derived from the word for "leaf") has been used to mean thin leaves of other materials since the 14th century. It has the same root as "folio."

And yes, I agree, clarifying is good.


----------



## calvin (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes I was looking for the foil tops most commercially sold wine has. 
Metal. I wonder how they do it. I've google searched a lot and couldn't find any other than the PVC type or the champaign metal foil caps


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2014)

Metal screw caps are nothing more then a metal capsule. It is put with heat as it goes through the bottling line. This is something we could all buy for about $80,000.00


----------



## etownmickey (Mar 28, 2014)

80k? That's a lot for me. Who wants to go halfers?

Sent from my Q10 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay, we are getting closer. A tool to apply tin-foil capsules is called a "spinner." They are available for $1500.

http://thevintnervault.com/product/902/Spinner-Bench-Top.html

http://morewinepro.com/products/upright-foil-spinner.html


----------



## calvin (Mar 28, 2014)

ouch! I think i'll pass


----------



## etownmickey (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice find sour_grapes!

don't bother searching ebay for foil spinner


----------



## ChateauDeAnne (May 25, 2014)

Ok - there have been quite a few postings since my last visit. I was talking about the foil caps that you use a heat-gun (or hair dryer?) to shrink it. Last time I checked there was nothing plastic about them , let me know if you want me to send you a photo


----------



## sour_grapes (May 26, 2014)

ChateauDeAnne said:


> Ok - there have been quite a few postings since my last visit. I was talking about the foil caps that you use a heat-gun (or hair dryer?) to shrink it. Last time I checked there was nothing plastic about them , let me know if you want me to send you a photo



Heat-shrink capsules are, indeed, plastic.


----------



## bkisel (May 26, 2014)

Just out of curiosity (and maybe being as frugal as I am) I decided to see how a pressed on tin foil "cap" would look on a bottle of wine. Not good at all I would say but maybe if the foil were colored it might look better. Here you go...


----------

